# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Red pill or blue pill...

## Otherside

So you have a choice. Between this:



Or this:



So if you take the blue pills, twice daily, you will wake up and it will all be a dream. What will? You know what. That excitement you had in the last hour or so. The taste of power, reality, of every emotion zipping through your body at the speed of life. You will get your life back, and we will leave you alone.

You take the red pills (You only have to take these once a day) and you will have the time of your life, full of power, you'll be a legend...but you'll hate it and you'll wish you never discovered the truth. You'll have the answers to all your questions-why am I here, why do I have anxiety, why does evil exist...anything you want to know, but you'll wish you never knew. And trust me. You will.

So which is it to be? The blue pill, or the red pill?

----------


## compulsive

The blue pill didn't fix anything. All it did was hide all of the problems and make them worse and worse. I can run away all I want, but the truth never changes, and time never goes backward. 

Ill probably be changing my mind tommorow, but now that's how I feel.

----------


## WintersTale

I'm a dreamer, so I choose the blue pill.

----------


## Monotony

Blue taking the red pill really sucks, you realize how stupid everyone is and want to kill them 24/7 and just want to scream and snap their neck every time they open their mouth to spew idiocy into the world.  :damn kids:

----------


## whiteman

I already lived and am living the life of the red pill, for the most part. I tried the blue pill for a couple years, but I gained 70 pounds in a year and I developed fatty liver disease, but sleeping 16+ hours a day, never being awake when I was awake, being completely satisfied, and time flying by was quite nice. I imagine taking seroquel(which is a blue pill by the way) is a lot like living in morrocco in the 50's with an endless supply of opiates. You would sleep all the time, you would never really be awake even when you were awake and time would just fly by, but you would destroy your liver and then you would die after a short amount of time

----------


## WintersTale

I was under the impression that the blue pill would make you more of a dreamer, and less likely to be hurt by outside influences? Am I right?

The red pill is basically realizing that the world sucks, which would probably bring you down into a state of depression.

----------


## Bluepanda

Blue

Power and Legendary status should be earned and deserved

----------


## Rawr

Neither but if I REALLY have to make a choice, I'd go with blue I guess.

----------


## metamorphosis

> So you have a choice. Between this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you take the blue pills, twice daily, you will wake up and it will all be a dream. What will? You know what. That excitement you had in the last hour or so. The taste of power, reality, of every emotion zipping through your body at the speed of life. You will get your life back, and we will leave you alone.
> ...



Wheres the beige and what does that one do? ;D

----------


## mightypillow

I choose the red pill.
I'd rather have answers.

----------


## Otherside

> Wheres the beige and what does that one do? ;D



I thought we'd already discussed this, we do mention the beige pill in public? Everyone will want it then.

----------


## metamorphosis

From what I can gather: I would probably take the blue pill but I do not like having a "sense of power". But I am a dreamer and I love to float along at a controlled pace in life when I can. I want to take care of all of my responsibilities, learn and understand more but no need to know everything like the red pill. How boring that would be. Where would the mysterious of life be anymore. The pure mysterious beauty that makes true love The unanswerables in life that make it magical, sometimes happy, sad, or somewhere in between.
So, going on these values I pick blue.
But..........................
Where's that purple pill?

----------


## Lost Control Again

Both!  ::D:

----------


## whisperingzombking

I was already born unplugged from the matrix , so I'm automatically a red pill. Couldn't take the blue pill if I tried.

----------


## fetisha

both

----------


## Doseone

Molly.

----------


## Smalm

Red Pill. I want anwsers to my questions about my life and what I will do in my life.

----------

